# Recordings archive of coastal stations



## andy2481632 (Jun 7, 2021)

Hi All
To all those who are interested visit my "nostalgic" page, were I recorded some coastal stations in CW from the past 80's





HB9GCE


Sito stazione di radioamatore HB9GCE



www.hb9gce.ch




73's de
ANDY 
HB9GCE
www.hb9gce.ch


----------



## J. Davies (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks, very nostalgic. I remember calling ZSC over and over again and hearing that distinctive K TET at the end of his tape. It drove you nuts when he did not reply for what seemed like hours. The ashtray was full of ciggies in those days!


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Thanks for re-emerging on the Radio Room forum Andy.
From my original post....
Interesting to hear DX on shared frequencies eg JCU (Choshi Radio) on call tape and SAG (Gothenburg) sending a msg to the FoC Comoros registered ship Finnhawk / D6BJ6... 
73 
Malc/F5VBU/GM3UIN


----------



## Harry Nicholson (Oct 11, 2005)

andy2481632 said:


> Hi All
> To all those who are interested visit my "nostalgic" page, were I recorded some coastal stations in CW from the past 80's
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Andy. It is a delight to work through your archive, Well done!


----------

